# Deutz Allis Manual



## bebeckwith (May 21, 2011)

I'm looking for a manual for a T-813. My variable speed is not working and I need to find a belt diagram for the mowing deck. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Have you looked at ebay? How about some pictures of it?


----------

